

Kavka’s toxin puzzle - yarapavan
http://jsomers.net/blog/toxin

======
reappear
Hire a third party (or set up a machine) to kill you if you don't drink the
poison. If i were about to enter a marriage, i would indeed consider
committing to it in this way.

